# Grip pressure issue



## 3Djax (Jul 25, 2016)

Here is a picture of my grip


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Must be a 2014-15 Elite Victory?


----------



## 3Djax (Jul 25, 2016)

'15 elite victory 39. But I does it with my pse dominator as well


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Rotate your hand counter clockwise slightly before drawing the bow. You just need to put a little more pressure on the right side of the grip. Don't grab and twist the riser but rather start with a little more thumb on the right side.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Makes you wonder why they changed the handle on the 2016. None the less you will need to work with hand position. Remember to keep the meaty part of the hand right of the lifeline as relaxed as possible. Looks like a high wrist grip. If it is, go low wrist. 

My .02


----------



## 3Djax (Jul 25, 2016)

What do you mean by high/low wrist?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Pics can be deceiving at different angles. You may already be using a low grip.


----------



## 3Djax (Jul 25, 2016)

Pictures of my grip


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

How is the bow grouping?

Has anyone else shot the bow through paper? 
Hand placement does not look bad at all. 

On my 2014 Victory all I had to do was apply a little thumb pressure to the left side of the riser and bullet hole. Grip was finicky. Bow grouped awesome. But I sold it. Keep working with it. Nuts and Bolts might have affix for ya.


----------

